# How and what do you polish titanium with?



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Not sure this is the right forum for the question, but I figured if anyone knew you builders would have an answer? I have a titanium frame, can it be polished to mirror like polished aluminum or Chrome finish? If so how and with what? Thanks.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Scotbrite pads is what I hear people use. Mirror finish, I don't think so. Very bright that will blind you when the sun hits it at a certain angle, yes. My $.02


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, it can...but

You REALLY don't want to do it. It takes a ton of tools and polishing supplies and oh, about 40 brutal hours of dirty, hand wrenching, mind numbing work. Just say no....Scotchbrite is the way to go


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, sounds like a lot - mabie to much work. To bad, it does look really badass though, I've seen a few polished ti bikes. Thanks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dbohemian said:


> Well, it can...but
> 
> You REALLY don't want to do it. It takes a ton of tools and polishing supplies and oh, about 40 brutal hours of dirty, hand wrenching, mind numbing work. Just say no....Scotchbrite is the way to go


And I heard of a guy that tried and rubbed a couple of holes in the frame tubes.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

brasso works pretty well for a mild polish. Scuff the scratches out with scotch bright and have at it with the brasso and a rough rag (new surgical rags are perfect). I wouldn't bother spending any more time on it than that. 

I do know of a guy that wanted to polish his merlin extralight so bad that he rubbed a hole through the center of the top tube. The guys at merlin chuckled and gave him a "crash replacement" on a new one.


----------

